# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  [ برنامه مطالعاتی شما... ؟! ]

## khatte2

سلام دوستان عزیز

میخوام یه برنامه خوب خودم برای خودم بریزم برا همین اگه میشه شما برنامه مطالعتونو بگین و نقاط مثبت برنامتون به نظر خودتون چیه ؟؟

مثلا من خودم میخوام هر روز یک مبحث از ادبیات رو کار کنم...

فعلا حوصله و پول و وقت مشاوره و اینا رو ندارم - خودم از خودم خبر دارم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## arghazavi

صبح زود شروع کنید
روزانه اول صبح یکی از این مباحث رو بخونین
آرایه
املا
لغت
 زبان
ترجمه عربی
متن یا کلوز البته این رو بیشتر بعد عید
روزی یک عمومی و یک اختصاصی
در یک هفته سعی کنید همه دروس را خوانده باشید
بعد از نیمه شب مطالعه ممنوع

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## aliseydali

مشاوره و این چیزا نرو بدرد نمیخورن

اما برنامه 

اول بگو کانون ازموناشو شرکت کردین یا نه؟

----------


## arghazavi

اگر مشاوری که انتخاب می کنید با سواد باشد کاربلد هم‌ باشد مفید است
اما این طور مشاورا یا کم اند و نیستند یا خیلی گرون
اما بدون اونها هم میشه
من استقاده نکردم
اتفاق بدی هم نیفتاد

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## aliseydali

> اگر مشاوری که انتخاب می کنید با سواد باشد کاربلد هم‌ باشد مفید است
> اما این طور مشاورا یا کم اند و نیستند یا خیلی گرون
> اما بدون اونها هم میشه
> من استقاده نکردم
> اتفاق بدی هم نیفتاد
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


منم مثل شما خودم برنامه ریزی کردم تا الان هم خیلی خوب بوده

----------


## khatte2

> مشاوره و این چیزا نرو بدرد نمیخورن
> 
> اما برنامه 
> 
> اول بگو کانون ازموناشو شرکت کردین یا نه؟


پارسال کانون رفتم ولی امسال فعلا قصد رفتم به ازمون و اینا رو ندارم...
میخوام خودم باشمو کتابام...

ولی از اول مهر احتمالا از برنامه کانون استفاده کنم ولی ازمون نع

----------


## khatte2

> اگر مشاوری که انتخاب می کنید با سواد باشد کاربلد هم‌ باشد مفید است
> اما این طور مشاورا یا کم اند و نیستند یا خیلی گرون
> اما بدون اونها هم میشه
> من استقاده نکردم
> اتفاق بدی هم نیفتاد
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


مشاور خوب اونم تو شهرا کوچیک اصلا نیس...مشاور مدرسمون من که یک بار هم جاش نرفتم, ولی بچه ها رفته بودن گفته بودن چه ترازی خوبه, گفته هرچی ترازت پایین تر باشه بهتر !!!!!

برادر شهید بود...

----------


## arghazavi

آزمون رو حتما برید
نکاتی که گفتم رعایت کنید
بدون اونها هم میشه فقط باید دستت بیاد.
موفق باشید

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## aliseydali

> پارسال کانون رفتم ولی امسال فعلا قصد رفتم به ازمون و اینا رو ندارم...
> میخوام خودم باشمو کتابام...
> 
> ولی از اول مهر احتمالا از برنامه کانون استفاده کنم ولی ازمون نع


خوبه ولی سنجشو برو

مطالبق ازمون های کانون که برنامه اش را بگیری برای خودت برنامه بنویس و شخصی سازیش کن 

از کتاب هایی که خوب توضیح دادن استفاده کن نه کتابای اشغال کانون
منابع معتبر و باحالی که خودت باهاش ن راحتی رو استفاده کن 

برنامه هات رو جمعه ها بریز و بشین در طول هفته اجراش کن

دقت کن که کار اضافه و خیال پردازی نکنی برای اجرای برنامه هات چون اگه از عهدش برنیومدی تمرکزت بهم میریزه

لازم نیست که حتما برنامه ی کانون رو همه دروسش رو بخونی یعنی مثلا اگه زیست قرار تو یه ازمون 4 فصل بیاد شما دو یا سه تا از مهماشو بخون و یکی رو هم هر وقت وقت کردی بخونش

موفق باشید

----------


## arghazavi

آقای سید علی مطلب رو کامل توضیح دادند
اما یه نکته بگم که نباید نبود امکانات نا امیدت کنه هیچ چیز از بقیه کم ندارین!!!
من خودم بدون کلاس و مشاور و با مدرسه عادی دولتی خوندم

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## khatte2

> آقای سید علی مطلب رو کامل توضیح دادند
> اما یه نکته بگم که نباید نبود امکانات نا امیدت کنه هیچ چیز از بقیه کم ندارین!!!
> من خودم بدون کلاس و مشاور و با مدرسه عادی دولتی خوندم
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk


بهه درست , ولی دیگه ما خیلی از نظر معلم کمبود داشتیم...

از نظر کتاب اوکی ام...
فقط ازمون کانون که قیمتشو نجومی کرده, ولی فکر نکنم ازمون  اینا رو برم...

----------


## khatte2

> خوبه ولی سنجشو برو
> 
> مطالبق ازمون های کانون که برنامه اش را بگیری برای خودت برنامه بنویس و شخصی سازیش کن 
> 
> از کتاب هایی که خوب توضیح دادن استفاده کن نه کتابای اشغال کانون
> منابع معتبر و باحالی که خودت باهاش ن راحتی رو استفاده کن 
> 
> برنامه هات رو جمعه ها بریز و بشین در طول هفته اجراش کن
> 
> ...



دمت گرم...
از نظر کتاب و منبع اوکی ام...
فقط بزرگترین و عذاب اور ترین مشکلم فیزیکه...
دبیر نداشتیم , الان از رو گاج میخونم, اولین باره چشمم این چیزا رو میبینه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## arghazavi

سال دومتونه؟
کانون بورسیه میگیره حتما برید...
سنجش هم رفقا می گن خوبه
مرحله ای سنجش رو برید قیمتاش هم مناسبه حتی سوالاش هم خیلی بهتر از قلم چی هست اصلا از من میشنوی سنجش برو...

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## arghazavi

درسنامه های نشر جوکار خیلی خوبه
جوکار چاپ جدید بگیرید
تو فیزیک تست زیاد بزنید
با یک منبع هم برید جلو
این کتابی که گفتم به شما عالیه
حتما بگیرید....

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## amir.h

> پارسال کانون رفتم ولی امسال فعلا قصد رفتم به ازمون و اینا رو ندارم...
> میخوام خودم باشمو کتابام...
> 
> ولی از اول مهر احتمالا از برنامه کانون استفاده کنم ولی ازمون نع


سلام....
منم اوایل تابستون قصد داشتم این کارو بکنم ولی بعدا فهمیدم که اشتباه کردم به چند دلیل:
1.من پارسال اکثر آزمونامو خراب کردم و اصلا راضی نبودم و دیگه از آزمون میترسیدم :Yahoo (12): 
ولی تابستون نشستم درسای سال بعد و قبل و حسابی خوندم و الآن حس خیلی خوبی دارم و میخوام خودمو محک بزنم
برای شما هم اگر تابستون رو از دست دادید اصلا ایرادی نداره با یه برنامه ریزی خوب میشه جبران کرد
2.قلم چی برنامش فوق العاده هست!
3.پی بردن به پیشرفت
ضمنا اگر خواستید خصوصی بدید تا روش برنامه ریزیمو بهتون بگم
اینجا نمیشه چون ممکنه مناسب شما نباشه و تاپیک به حاشیه بره
موفق باشید

----------


## amir.h

> دمت گرم...
> از نظر کتاب و منبع اوکی ام...
> فقط بزرگترین و عذاب اور ترین مشکلم فیزیکه...
> دبیر نداشتیم , الان از رو گاج میخونم, اولین باره چشمم این چیزا رو میبینه


سلام ...
برای این مشکل اپلیکیشن نیمکت رو دانلود کنید

----------


## aliseydali

> دمت گرم...
> از نظر کتاب و منبع اوکی ام...
> فقط بزرگترین و عذاب اور ترین مشکلم فیزیکه...
> دبیر نداشتیم , الان از رو گاج میخونم, اولین باره چشمم این چیزا رو میبینه


دقیقا حالت من هم مثل شماست دوست عزیزم چون منم گعلم فیزیکمون میومد سر کلاس بحث سیاسی میکرد و درس تعطیل بود 


با گاج برو جلو ولی اگر تونستی و برات مقدور بود کانون بیا یا سنجش برو
اگه مشکل مالی داری کانون بورسیت میکنه داداش 



کاری داشتی درخدمتتم

----------


## khatte2

> دقیقا حالت من هم مثل شماست دوست عزیزم چون منم گعلم فیزیکمون میومد سر کلاس بحث سیاسی میکرد و درس تعطیل بود با گاج برو جلو ولی اگر تونستی و برات مقدور بود کانون بیا یا سنجش برواگه مشکل مالی داری کانون بورسیت میکنه داداش کاری داشتی درخدمتتم


نه باو پدرم فرهنگیه, بورسیه نمیکنن...فعلا شرایط یه جوریه که نمیشه...تا بعد ببینم چی میشه...برا راهنماییت ها همستت درد نکنه

----------


## masood2013

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> 
> میخوام یه برنامه خوب خودم برای خودم بریزم برا همین اگه میشه شما برنامه مطالعتونو بگین و نقاط مثبت برنامتون به نظر خودتون چیه ؟؟
> 
> مثلا من خودم میخوام هر روز یک مبحث از ادبیات رو کار کنم...
> 
> فعلا حوصله و پول و وقت مشاوره و اینا رو ندارم - خودم از خودم خبر دارم


برنامه مطالعاتی من، حس و علاقه و حوصلمه، هر موقع حوصله و حال هر درسی رو داشتم، اونو میخونم،  :Yahoo (76):  به شما هم پشینهاد میکنم، چون محدودیت، دلزدگی به همراه داره.

----------


## 19behnma91

سلام دوست عزیز
من خودم امسال کنکور دادم نتیجه ی دلخواهم نبود
بر طبق تجربیات خودم این برنامه رو برا خودم نوشتم امیدوارم کمکت کنه ، در ضمن تو فایل توضیحاتی ام راجع به برنامه دادم
این لینکش تا دانلود کنی 
دانلود فایل Download برنامه درسی مطابق با کانون pdf از آپلود آی آر

----------


## 19behnma91

در ضمن اگه خاستی منابع خودمم میگم بهت ... موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
راستی شاید بگی این برنامه خیلی رویاییه یا اینکه تایم مطالعاتیش زیاده... من سعی کردم همه درسارو تو برنامه جا بدم ... خیلیا زمین نمی خونن ، یا مثلا عمومیا رو یه روز در میان میخونن یا اصن خیلیا انچنان مطالعه ی انگلیسی ندارن... پس میشه این برنامه رو با شخصی سازی سبک ترش کرد

----------


## 19behnma91

اینم برنامه ی جزئی تر خودم برا فیزیکه
دانلود فایل Download فیزیک کنکور pdf از آپلود آی آر

----------


## khatte2

> اینم برنامه ی جزئی تر خودم برا فیزیکه
> دانلود فایل Download فیزیک کنکور pdf از آپلود آی آر


دادا برنامه کلی رو دیدم خوب بود ، یکم فشرده بود ولی خوب بود

فیزیک چون تو این سه سال دبیر نداشتیم ( سال دوم دبیر شیمی ، سال سوم سرباز معلم ، سال چهارم برا ما فیزیک برا مدارس خاص معلم پرورشی  :Yahoo (20):  )


پارسال که فیزیک اصلا نخوندم - الان تو فکرشم که مباحث آسون فیزیکو انتخاب کنم اونارو بخونم (یکم ریسکه )
رو زیست کم وقت گذاشتم، بعضی فصلا رو نخوندم مث ژنتیک و فصل آخر سوم و ...
رو شیمی نسبتا وقت زیاد گذاشتم ولی خوب نزدم تو کنکور
آزمونا کانون هم میدادم میومدم خونه میزاشتم رو هم دیگه اصلا نگاه نمیکردم
ریاضی هم فقط احتمال خوندم
زبان فارسی نخوندم اصلا

درصدا امسالم
ادبیات 43 فقط تستا کنکور رو کار کردم
معارف 40 فقط کتاب ایات و نکات گاج
عربی   19 ترجمعه خیلی سبزو خوندم
زبان 19 خیلی سبز
زمین 12 خیلی سبز
شیمی 19 مبتکران و خیلی سبز
ریاضی 4/3
فیزیک0
زیست10  خیلی سبز و الگو

میانگین تا قبل عید هفته ای 25 تا 30 ساعت میخوندم
از عید به بعد بخاطر دارو همش خواب بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 19behnma91

> دادا برنامه کلی رو دیدم خوب بود ، یکم فشرده بود ولی خوب بود
> 
> فیزیک چون تو این سه سال دبیر نداشتیم ( سال دوم دبیر شیمی ، سال سوم سرباز معلم ، سال چهارم برا ما فیزیک برا مدارس خاص معلم پرورشی  )
> 
> 
> پارسال که فیزیک اصلا نخوندم - الان تو فکرشم که مباحث آسون فیزیکو انتخاب کنم اونارو بخونم (یکم ریسکه )
> رو زیست کم وقت گذاشتم، بعضی فصلا رو نخوندم مث ژنتیک و فصل آخر سوم و ...
> رو شیمی نسبتا وقت زیاد گذاشتم ولی خوب نزدم تو کنکور
> آزمونا کانون هم میدادم میومدم خونه میزاشتم رو هم دیگه اصلا نگاه نمیکردم
> ...


اوهوم
حالا می تونی سبک ترش کنی برنامه رو ...
راستی اینم منابع
ادبیات : جزوه ی خودم ( به زودی میذارم تو  سایت کنکور ) / قرابت دریافت / لغت و تاریخ ادبیات خیلی سبز / میکرو موضوعی  گاج برا تست / ارایه و قرابت الگو برا تست
زبان فارسی : محوری گاج / جزوه ی خودم برا مرور / میکرو گاج برا تست / نشر الگو برا تست
عربی : اول محوری های گاج / بعد مبتکران ایاد فیلی / برا جمع بندی هم 60 ازمون گاج / برا لغت هم تیک 8
زبان : جامع مبتکران شهاب اناری / برا تست و جمع بندی هم گنجینه ازمون مبتکران / برا لغت هم   Oxford Elementary Dictionary
زمین شناسی : کتاب درسی / جزوه ی خودم / هفت چیز خیلی سبز
ریاضی : میکرو گاج / جامع خیلی سبز
زیست : کتاب درسی / همایش دریاقت / نشر الگو / برا تست هم تانک تخته سیاه یا گاج یا مهر و ماه ( البته جامع برا بعد عید خوبه )
فیزیک : میکرو گاج پایه و پیش / نشر الگو پایه و پیش / همایش دریافت / هر شب هم 30 دقیقه از کتاب بانک تست دکتر رحمانی تست میزنم
شیمی : سیر تا پیاز گاج همه شون / وقت بشه مبتکران / برا جمع بندی ازمون های شیمی
برا جمع بندی کلی هم کتاب های دور دنیا
 شاید با این منابع یکم علاقه مند شدی به فیزیک و ریاضی  :Yahoo (1):  موفق باشی

----------


## aliseydali

> نه باو پدرم فرهنگیه, بورسیه نمیکنن...فعلا شرایط یه جوریه که نمیشه...تا بعد ببینم چی میشه...برا راهنماییت ها همستت درد نکنه


چاکرتم ولی سنجش ارزونه ثبت نام کن

----------

